# Best Plywood for a cabinet



## jeepme79 (Jun 1, 2007)

I am building some wall cabinets for my dad's shop - 2 at 30" and one at 15". All will be 15" deep. They will be painted, so wood grain isn't important, but I do want a smooth, professional finish. My question is, am I better using particle board, or MDF, and am I better using 1/2" or 3/4" ply? The heaviest load in one of the cabinets will be a stereo receiver and dish receiver.

Thanks.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Well, what do you want Plywood, particle Board or MDF. All different materials. If you are looking for a glass smooth finish then you will need to use MDF. If you want strength and lightweight, you want plywood. If you want it to be inexpensive the MDF will be the one. I, myself hate MDF and PB. But they have there places. If I was going to do some shop cabinets I would use an AB or AC Fir plywood. You could get it at one of the borgs for $32/sht.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Birch Ply finishes really well does not blotch like the pines will do


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

This is "sandyply" (pre-finished plywood) 3/4" which is $39 a sheet at HD/Lowes.











One coat of Kilz primer, two light coats of cheap latex paint and two coats of paste wax. Can see the reflection of the sign I jammed between the wall and the cab.

Go Georgia Force!


Edit: one sheet makes one cabinet, including the door frames. These are 40"x36"x16" IIRC.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Birch or Maple plywood can be painted to a smooth finish.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Are we talking a garage work shop? or a retail store shop?

If it is a garage work shop I would stick with the less expensive materials.

George


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

I like the cabinet grade plywood you can get from HD or Lowes. They have sales every once in a while. It sands and finishes nicely with whatever you want to put on it......

Sandyply works almost as well......


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

Haven't done any cabinets in a few months (maybe 6 months), but at that time a 4x8 sheet of 3/4" white birch prefinished one side ran me $32.96 at low quantity pricing. I don't think it's all that much more today.

I never buy plywood at HD or Lowz. My cabinet supplier makes it unnecessary... better plywood, at a cheaper price. If you aren't buying from a supplier, check into it.


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd hit those places more often, but my projects usually start on a Saturday or Sunday... and those kinds of shops never seem to be open on the weekend.


----------

